# Zelt zum Hammerpreis - YARIS SPORTS SPACE Dome Zelt - statt 299,95€ / NUR 139,95€ !!!



## am-angelsport (28. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Angelfreunde,​ 
TOP Angebot

​ *YARIS SPORTS* * TREND*​ 

*TREND space dome
2 Mann Zelt
*​* 
**DER Hammerpreis - bestes Preis / Leistungsverhältnis*

​* jetzt zum Hammerpreis
*
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/YARIS-SPORTS-TREND-2-Man-Dome-Zelt-Hammerpreis_p7321_x2.htmhttp://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...-2-Mann-Zelt-Hammerpreis_c69-156_p7315_x2.htm














​ 
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/YARIS-SPORTS-TREND-2-Man-Dome-Zelt-Hammerpreis_p7321_x2.htmhttp://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...-2-Mann-Zelt-Hammerpreis_c69-156_p7315_x2.htm​ 

nur 139,95 €-​
​ 
bei uns im Onlineshop bestellbar.​ 


www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de
​ 

[FONT=&quot]bei Fragen oder Interesse können sie uns täglich von 9.30Uhr bis 18.00 Uhr telefonisch erreichen.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] Bestellhotline: 07143 – 9607911[/FONT]​ 


Beste Grüße​ 

Ihr A&M Angelsport Team​


----------

